# Tesla Home Charging Solution



## Eric

For you Tesla owners out there, I just want to be sure I understand this charging solution right before having the electrician come out. I am choosing not to go with the Tesla wall charger, rather the NEMA 240 volt with a 50 amp breaker. I believe (according to Tesla and this document) the NEMA adapter appears to plug into the existing charging cable that comes with the car and that will give me the full throughput I need to get my (estimated) 30 miles per hour of charge. Does this sound right? My only concern is the cable that comes with the car being able to handle it.


----------



## DT

Hey dude, I'm going to C&P - and slightly edit down - my [already] long winded replies to @rdrr ... 

Note the bold.

At home you can use a 120v (Level 1) but clearly if you can accommodate a 240v Level 2 it's much better.  L2 chargers (not to be confused with Tesla fast Level 2 public systems) are generally going to be up to 40 amps, and there's standard protocol that you should only charge about 80% of the circuit spec, i.e., a 40a charger should be on a 50a circuit.

The max amps for the circuit will depend on the existing panel configuration.  We went with 50a, we have existing 200a service, and we had space for the 2-pole breaker right in the existing panel.

If it's not a hardwired charger, it'll use a NEMA specification for the receptacle, with a 50a/240v that would be either an N6-50 or an N14-50, for charging an EV, those are effectively the same.  The 14-50 is common in RV parks, the 6-50 is used by equipment like a welder.  The big difference is the 14-50 supports both 120 and 240 so it's useful for something like an RV that might have lighting but also an oven.  Because it requires a dedicated neutral it can be more expensive to install.

I had the simpler N6-50 installed.  We got a pretty great deal, the install, parts, from a certified electrician was ~$220, but a few things about that price: simple 18" wire run, existing panel with no issues, the whole area easily accessible on the back wall of the garage.

I like that I can easily unplug it, and if the need arose, swap out chargers.

While we're on the subject, these types of boxes aren't really "chargers", they're an EVSE, it's basically an AC switch, the actual charger is built into the vehicle.

There's two plug specs:  Tesla and a J1772, that can be used by a Tesla with an adapter they provide.

We use a Grill-E Smart charger, it's fantastic, 40a, N6-50, 3 year warranty, built like a tank, 24' cable.

And I'll just discuss some additional Tesla specifics.

*First, some terminology, Tesla has a Tesla Mobile Connector, that's an EVSE (aka "charger") that's supplied with the car.  It very lightweight, has a decent carrying case, and it can supply up to 32a charging.  Obviously, it's a Tesla specific connector.   Here's the neat thing:  it's modular and you can buy different plugs - it comes with a N5-25, that's your standard household 120V/15a outlet.  That plug can be removed, and you can install several other ones, for different volts/amps, they're like $35-45 each, and they even have a kit with all of them.*

The Tesla Wall Connector which is their wall mounted /  semi-perm product, it allows up to 48a, ~44 miles per hour.  It's hard wired into the circuit and requires wiring/breaker that supports 60a at the box.

I have the pack-in N5-15, and a N6-50 in case our Grizzl-E craps out, and I also have an N14-30 which is the current spec used for most clothes dryers, it's a 240v/30a, I got that in case we wanted to charge down at the BIL's place in NSB (we go down quite a bit and it's also our planned hurricane evac location).  It's also very slick in that it sets the charging spec when you plug in the adapter (the adapter has some IC logic).

So the volts/amps determines the charge speed, at 40a, I get about 36-37 miles per hour.  At 30a is about 30, etc.

Our 40a charger plugs in, and we leave it plugged in, and like I said, I specifically went 3rd party because I wanted a single charger that would charge the Tesla and the Jeep with a simple adapter.


----------



## Eric

All great info, thanks! So just to sum up, I can use the existing Tesla Mobile Connector with a NEMA 14-50 plugged into my new 240v 50a circuit and that will still allow me to get up to ~30 miles per hour, correct? Just making sure I don't need to purchase anything else for this endeavor, my electrician seems to think so but I keep reading posts that the Tesla cable won't support it and am trying to get a clear answer.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> All great info, thanks! So just to sum up, I can use the existing Tesla Mobile Connector with a NEMA 14-50 plugged into my new 240v 50a circuit and that will still allow me to get up to ~30 miles per hour, correct? Just making sure I don't need to purchase anything else for this endeavor, my electrician seems to think so but I keep reading posts that the Tesla cable won't support it and am trying to get a clear answer.




Ugh, sorry, hahaha, that wasn't as organized as I thought 

Anyway, yes, exactly.

You'll have a 240v/50a circuit with a 50a spec wall receptacle, that's either an N6-50 or an N14-50 (we installed an N6-50).  The charger suggestion is always to pull no more than 80% of the circuit spec, so with a 50a, no more than 40a.

With either of those two adapters, sold here:









						Gen 2 NEMA Adapters
					

Use a variety of household outlets to charge your Tesla with a Gen 2 NEMA Adapter. Simply attach the appropriate adapter to your Mobile Connector, plug into the corresponding outlet and begin charging.     Adapter Max Distance Gained Per Hour of Charge   Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y   5-15  3...




					shop.tesla.com
				




Plugged into the TMC, you'll get 240v/32a and 30 miles/hour charging:






The TMC is also super light and easily packed into the car, so you can take it with you on the road, if you think you'll have an outlet at your destination.  I have this adapter I use down at my BIL's place:






I of course also have the supplied 120v/15a, but I can't imagine needing that on the road.  Mostly, when we go to places like resorts at Universal, I just use the free chargers, they have Tesla and J1772 (and I take my adapter so I could use either)

Also with the TMC, there's nothing to set on it, or the car, it will know the circuit spec based on the adapter plugged in, and the car will step up to the max the EVSE can supply (i.e., 32amps).


----------



## cloudflare420

I suggest you purchase a second TMC. NEMA 14-50 plugs are not designed to be unplugged repeatedly.


----------



## quagmire

cloudflare420 said:


> I suggest you purchase a second TMC. NEMA 14-50 plugs are not designed to be unplugged repeatedly.




That’s why I went with the wall connector. Easier to justify the price difference vs buying another TMC+14-50 adapter.


----------



## DT

cloudflare420 said:


> I suggest you purchase a second TMC. NEMA 14-50 plugs are not designed to be unplugged repeatedly.




First, I'd determine how many times it will be unplugged.  There's really no reason to pack it in your car for typical daily use.

Unplugging for long range travel 3-4 times a year?  No issue.  Really this whole thing is overblown, RV parks use N14-50 and they have a constant turnover.  If you're super concerned, just source a heavier duty outlet like a Hubbell @ $100 (vs. a Levitron @ $20).  I found duty cycle conversations for low-to-mid-grade/big box receptacles that mentioned 300-400.


re: hardwire vs. outlet

I just had an issue with our Grizzl-E (that's been flawless otherwise), WiFi/portal related, I plugged in our TMC for a test/charge, eventually fixed up the Grizzl-E, but if it would've been some kind of catastrophic failure, I would've been up and running immediately at 240/32a vs. having to fallback to 120/15a while coordinating a replacement (or having to pay 3x the rate and drive up to a SuC).

No, for me, I greatly prefer the modular/DIY-ness of being able to swap out EVSEs.


re:  N14-50 vs. N6-50

I'll just mention this again, there's zero reason in the context of the current or foreseeable future to use an N14-50 over an N6-50.  Tesla used to include the N14-50 adapter so it kind of got the mindshare as the "standard", and also since the RV use case is more of a consumer facing use case than the typical N6-50 which tends to be for industrial equipment like welding machines.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> I'll just mention this again, there's zero reason in the context of the current or foreseeable future to use an N14-50 over an N6-50.  Tesla used to include the N14-50 adapter so it kind of got the mindshare as the "standard", and also since the RV use case is more of a consumer facing use case than the typical N6-50 which tends to be for industrial equipment like welding machines.




I would say to wire for the N14-50 anyway.  It never hurts to have an extra conductor in the box.  That way you can do either with just the swap of the outlet.


----------



## Eric

Is there any reason I would need to unplug it at all? My assumption is it will remain as a home charging solution, anywhere I go will have charging stations along the route (if the implication is that I will need to take it with me).


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Is there any reason I would need to unplug it at all? My assumption is it will remain as a home charging solution, anywhere I go will have charging stations along the route (if the implication is that I will need to take it with me).




Very likely not, which was the gist of my comments above.  And let's say - for example - you take a trip in March, your VRBO rental shows, "Nx-xx outlet available in garage for EV charging", that's zero issue, unplug, take it with you, plug it back in.  Like I said, this whole duty cycle thing is way overblown for the majority of use cases which are either never unplugged or unplugged very infrequently (once every couple of months).

A buddy of mine with a shop has an exterior N6-50 where he uses his welder, and if he's got an active project, he'll move his welding equipment in and out of the enclosed garage area several times over the course of a few weeks.  While I didn't ask about the duty cycle on plugging/unplugging I did ping him about the outlet spec, followed his advice which more or less corroborated my research (FWIW, he's an EE).


----------



## cloudflare420

Eric said:


> Is there any reason I would need to unplug it at all? My assumption is it will remain as a home charging solution, anywhere I go will have charging stations along the route (if the implication is that I will need to take it with me).



I definitely still struggle with range anxiety so I still carry the second TMC in the frunk. 

Plus I frequent a few locations where the J1772 chargers are taken and the NEMA 14-50 plugs are wide open


----------



## cloudflare420

quagmire said:


> That’s why I went with the wall connector. Easier to justify the price difference vs buying another TMC+14-50 adapter.



If I had a garage, I'd probably do a universal J1772 wall connector install. Future proof it for a non-Tesla EV


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Eric

What are you all using for cable management? I've ordered the official one from Tesla, my main concern is not putting undue weight on the 240 plug. I also plan on getting the outlet installed so the cable faces down, as shown in their photo.









						Cable Organizer
					

Store your Corded Mobile Connector with the newly redesigned Cable Organizer. This product features a sturdy bracket to keep your cables neatly stowed and a chassis holder to reduce additional wear and tear on your adaptor and outlet. Includes:  1x cable organizer bracket 1x chassis holder 1x...




					shop.tesla.com


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> What are you all using for cable management? I've ordered the official one from Tesla, my main concern is not putting undue weight on the 240 plug. I also plan on getting the outlet installed so the cable faces down, as shown in their photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable Organizer
> 
> 
> Store your Corded Mobile Connector with the newly redesigned Cable Organizer. This product features a sturdy bracket to keep your cables neatly stowed and a chassis holder to reduce additional wear and tear on your adaptor and outlet. Includes:  1x cable organizer bracket 1x chassis holder 1x...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.tesla.com


----------



## Eric

Slightly more sophisticated than my current solution


----------



## DT

Ahh, I see @Cmaier and @Eric follow the same school of cable management design as I do.

You know what actually works well, is some generic garage/bike/tool hangers, you can get either like a flush mount or ones that are threaded so you just screw them directly into the framing, and for $10-20 for a pack of several, it's an effective cheap solution.

Since they're not very specific in terms of use, it makes them more flexible - I've got one of the J hooks screwed into the bottom of my desk for a perfect headphone holder.  I've got a couple of U-shaped ones that hold the charging connector and my Tesla adapter.  I also just loop the cable around our charger, but it's a huge metal box on a bracket so it's no sweat putting more weight on it.

Anyway, you could put one just under the bottom of the main body of the TMC and definitely remove some weight from the outlet - and another couple for cabling to loop around.


----------



## Cmaier

Mostly I only worry about it when I see that my wife has put some sort of box or whatnot on top of my 80A cable. . (Hence the sticky note on the cut-off switch - switch required by code here).


----------



## Eric

Got the 240 (50 amp) installed today and setup my cable holders from Tesla, my main concern is not leaving the charger hanging off the outlet freely, this way it takes all the weight off of it, I installed the little hanger piece down on the other end of the wall. Seems to work as advertised so I should get 30 MPH out of it, I'll be doing that after 11:00 PM for the discounted rate of 0.11 per KW.


----------



## DT

Oh, I didn't realize the cable kit had a bracket to hold the main TMC body, that's awesome, looks like a clean install.

That's your after 11p is rate is roughly effective rate here, that $0.11/kWh is pretty sweet.

Nothing like $9 to go about 300 miles


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Oh, I didn't realize the cable kit had a bracket to hold the main TMC body, that's awesome, looks like a clean install.
> 
> That's your after 11p is rate is roughly effective rate here, that $0.11/kWh is pretty sweet.
> 
> Nothing like $9 to go about 300 miles



Is that what it works out to? Yeah man, I'll take that over $65 that I was paying every time I filled up (from roughly 1/3 tank) on my BMW, it was insane man.


----------



## quagmire

Eric said:


> Is that what it works out to? Yeah man, I'll take that over $65 that I was paying every time I filled up (from roughly 1/3 tank) on my BMW, it was insane man.




82 kWh battery X .11 cents.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Is that what it works out to? Yeah man, I'll take that over $65 that I was paying every time I filled up (from roughly 1/3 tank) on my BMW, it was insane man.




see @quagmire's math above 

It should be even better for you, LR config has better range and I drive like an asshole 

Also, assuming 98% of your charging is at home, the convenience factor is huge as well.


----------



## cloudflare420

DT said:


> Nothing like $9 to go about 300 miles



I was just looking at how much I spent last month on charging and it was basically nothing. This is all relying on superchargers, EVGo, and free L2 chargers.

Probably could’ve been less but I was scared to let the battery drop below 20%. Now I don’t charge unless it’s in the single digits.


----------



## Eric

cloudflare420 said:


> I was just looking at how much I spent last month on charging and it was basically nothing. This is all relying on superchargers, EVGo, and free L2 chargers.
> 
> Probably could’ve been less but I was scared to let the battery drop below 20%. Now I don’t charge unless it’s in the single digits.



What car/app is that? That would be great to have for the Tesla (maybe I'm not seeing it?).


----------



## cloudflare420

Eric said:


> What car/app is that? That would be great to have for the Tesla (maybe I'm not seeing it?).




EEVEE is the app


----------



## DT

cloudflare420 said:


> Probably could’ve been less but I was scared to let the battery drop below 20%. Now I don’t charge unless it’s in the single digits.




A buddy of mine, who's a long time Tesla owner, now has 2 (and zero ICE), he's a madman: he runs down to 0% 



cloudflare420 said:


> I was just looking at how much I spent last month on charging and it was basically nothing. This is all relying on superchargers, EVGo, and free L2 chargers.




I used a lot of SuC miles I didn't really have to (could've easily made it home > 10%), mostly did it since I had a free 1000 miles, and mild range anxiety - but otherwise, our typical destinations have free charging options, so even for those trips, a lot of free mileage


----------



## Eric

cloudflare420 said:


> EEVEE is the app



Got it, installed and waiting for data. This is great insight to have.


----------



## DT

I had to switch my EVSE over into "dumb mode" 

Works fine like that, I'm not really using any of the smart features anyway, the company is going to be partnering with ChargeLab for the app side of their smart features.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Eric, it might be one of the cheapest solutions.

Just gather some kids and they will do the job for some lollipops.


----------

